# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  هل يمكن نقل الروح من شخص لآخر؟!

## ابن الاردن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هل يمكن نقل الروح من شخص لآخر؟!
هذا سؤال يواجهه علماء الغرب اليوم، فبعدما نجحوا في زراعة القلب والرئتين والكبد والكلية وزرع الأعضاء مثل اليد والرجل والجلد وغير ذلك، بدأت تواجههم مشكلة كبرى لم يكونوا يفهمونها من قبل، ألا وهي التغيرات الواضحة التي تحدث مع كل عملية زراعة مهما كان نوعها.....

نشرت جريدة ديلي ميل بتاريخ 9/4/2008 مقالاً مهماً بعنوان
Can we really transplant a human soul 
هل يمكننا حقاً أن نزرع الروح لإنسان؟ وبسبب الوقائع المثيرة التي سردتها المقالة أحببت أن أنقلها وأعلق عليها لنرى أن كل ما يكشفه العلماء اليوم وما يستغربون منه قد تحدث عنه القرآن وأشار إليه بوضوح بما يشهد على إعجاز هذا الكتاب العظيم.
1- إن زراعة الأعضاء ليست كما كان يظنها العلماء مجرد زراعة أو نقل من شخص لآخر، إنها نقل لجزء من ذكرياته وعواطفه وروحه! ولذلك فإن العديد من المشاكل تواجه العلماء بسبب تغير شخصية المريض بعد أن يتم نقل عضو جديد له. وربما يكون أوضح هذه الحالات ما حدث منذ أيام لشخص يدعى سوني غراهام، والذي كان رجلاً محباً للخير والحياة وبعد أن أجريت له زراعة قلب من شخص مات منتحراً، حدثت تغيرات عميقة في شخصية هذا الرجل حتى انتحر بنفس الطريقة!!
2- كلير هي امرأة عمرها 47 عاماً أصيبت بارتفاع ضغط الدم الرئوي الأساسي، وأشرفت على الموت، وتصادف أن مات شاب عمره 18 عاماً بحادث دراجة نارية فأخذوا قلبه ورئتيه وتمت زراعتهما لكلير. تقول كلير: على الفور وبعد انتهاء العملية أحسست أن في صدري قلب يختلف عن قلبي وضرباته تختلف. 
إن أول سؤال سأله الصحفيون لكلير بعد العملية ماذا تشعرين الآن: قالت أشتهي "البيرة" بشكل كبير، واستغرب كل من حولها من أهلها، فهي لا تشرب "البيرة" أصلاً ولا تحبها، فماذا حدث؟ تتابع كلير قصتها فتقول: لقد بدأت بعد شهر من العملية أشتهي بعض الأطعمة التي لم أكن أحبها مثل الدجاج، وبدأتُ أتصرف مثل الرجال، وكنتُ أحس بأنني رجل ولست امرأة! وبدأت أشعر بميول نحو النساء بدلاً من الرجال! بدأتُ أرى حلماً وهو أن شاباً كان صديقاً لي أحببته ولم أستطع مفارقته وأحسست أننا سنكون معاً للأبد، واسمه "تيم"، وبعدما أفقت من الحلم اكتشفت بعد بحث طويل أن "تيم" هذا هو متبرع القلب والرئتين والذي مات بحادث.
وبعد ذلك بدأت "كلير" تبحث عن عائلة المتبرع، لأن الأطباء لا يجوز لهم أن يخبروها عنه، هكذا هي القوانين، لا يسمح بإظهار المتبرع. وبعد بحث طويل بمساعدة الأصدقاء استطاعت الوصول للعنوان المطلوب، وعندما ذهبت إلى بيتهم سألتهم عن اسمه كانت المفاجأة أن اسمه بالفعل هو "تيم" وسألتهم عن شخصيته فقالوا إنه كان يحب البيرة والدجاج والأطعمة ذاتها التي أصبحت "كلير" تحبها!
3- هناك مئات الحالات المشابهة لحالة كلير والتي تحدث نتيجة زرع القلب والرئتين والأعضاء، لقد رفض الأطباء في أمريكا التعامل مع مثل هذه الحالات على الرغم من إلحاح المرضى معرفة من تبرع لهم وما هي صفاته، ولكن القوانين تمنع ذلك عندهم، ولذلك تبقى هذه الحالات غير مدروسة. ويؤكد الكاتب PAUL THOMPSON أن هناك أكثر من 70 حالة موثقة تشبه حالة سوني وكلير، حدثت لها تغيرات في الشخصية تشبه تماماً شخصية المتبرع.
4- البرفسور Gary Schwartz في جامعة أريزونا يؤكد أن هناك أعداداً هائلة من المرضى حدثت لهم تغيرات شخصية بعد زراعة أعضاء لهم، ويقول إن هذه الحالات تشكل تحدياً للطب الحديث الذي عجز عن تفسيرها بحقائقه الحالية!
فقد وثّق البروفسور Gary Schwartz حالة غريبة، وهي امرأة شاذة جنسياً تحب الوجبات السريعة عمرها 29 عاماً، وقد أصيبت بفشل في قلبها وتم زرع قلب لها مأخوذ من فتاة نباتية لا تأكل الحوم عمرها 19 عاماً، وبعد الزرع مباشرة أصبحت هذه المرأة طبيعية: زال الشذوذ وأصبحت تكره الوجبات السريعة تماماً مثل صاحبة القلب الأصلي!!
ملاحظة: في حالة هذه المرأة الشاذة وكيف تغير الشذوذ الجنسي لديها وأصبحت طبيعية بتغيير قلبها، دليل على أولئك الذين يدعون أن الشذوذ الجنسي هو حالة طبيعية موجودة في جينات الإنسان الشاذ، ولذلك يقولون لماذا يعاقبه الله على أفعاله الشاذة؟ ونقول يا أحبتي إن مركز الصلاح والفساد هو في القلب، فبمجرد أن تم تغيير قلب المرأة "السحاقية" تغيرت على الفور وتزوجت وأصبحت طبيعية جداً! ماذا يعني ذلك؟ إنه يعني أن القلب هو مستودع المعلومات وينبغي علينا أن نقوم بصيانته وتخزين المعلومات المفيدة فيه، وعلى رأسها القرآن.
5- حالة أخرى توضح أن زراعة الكلية تعطي صفات صاحب الكلية، فقد تم توثيق حالة امرأة اسمها Lynda Gammons تبرعت لزوجها بإحدى كليتيها، وبعد نجاح العملية أصبح الزوج يحب تنظيف المنزل والطبخ والتسوق، وهذه الأعمال كان يكرهها قبل العملية! إذاً الذاكرة موجودة في كل خلية من خلايا جسدنا!
- تؤكد صحيفة ديلي ميل أن الأطباء في الصين مهتمون بهذه الظاهرة ويدرسونها الآن، وإذا كانت هذه الظاهرة صحيحة فإنها ستحطم الكثير من الحقائق في الطب الحديث، ولكن لو تأملنا القرآن والسنة الشريفة لوجدنا وصفاً واضحاً للقلب وعمله، يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ألا إن في الجسد مضغة إذا صلحت صلح الجسد كله وإذا فسدت فسد الجسد كله ألا وهي القلب)، صدق رسول الله. وانظروا معي إلى حالة الرجل الذي كان قلبه سليماً من الناحية الإيمانية، ولكنه مريض طبياً، كيف أقدم على الانتحار بعد تغيير قلبه، ماذا يعني ذلك؟
نستطيع أن نستنتج من الوقائع السابقة:
1- أن القلب هو مركز الإيمان، فقد انقلب هذا الرجل من الإيمان إلى الإلحاد، فأوصله ذلك إلى الانتحار. يقول تعالى عن قلوب الكفار: (وَلَمْ تُؤْمِنْ قُلُوبُهُمْ) [المائدة: 41].
2- القلب هو مركز التفقه والإدراك، يقول تعالى: (لَهُمْ قُلُوبٌ لَا يَفْقَهُونَ بِهَا) [الأعراف: 179].
3- القلب هو مركز العقل، يقول تعالى: (أَفَلَمْ يَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَتَكُونَ لَهُمْ قُلُوبٌ يَعْقِلُونَ بِهَا) [الحج: 46].
4- للقلب دور في إدراك ما يسمعه الإنسان، فحالة الرجل الذي انتحر ولقي مصير صاحب القلب الأصلي تؤكد أنه في وضع غير طبيعي، وبالتالي يتصرف كإنسان أعمى لا يبصر، فكل ما يشغله هو الانتحار، وهنا نستنتج أن المريض أصبح يرى الأشياء رؤية جديدة كما كان يراها صاحب القلب الأصلي، ولذلك يمكننا أن نقول إن القلب هو مركز البصيرة، يقول تعالى: (فَإِنَّهَا لَا تَعْمَى الْأَبْصَارُ وَلَكِنْ تَعْمَى الْقُلُوبُ الَّتِي فِي الصُّدُورِ) [الحجر: 46]. 
5- للقلب دور في إدراك ما يسمعه الإنسان وما يراه، لأن العلماء يؤكدون أنه مع كل زراعة قلب، تتغير نظرة المريض للحياة وتتغير طريقته في فهم الأشياء والتعامل مع الواقع، فهو يرى الأمور بمنظار صاحب القلب الأصلي، ويسمع الأشياء كما كان يسمعها صاحب القلب الأصلي، ولذلك قال تعالى: (وَنَطْبَعُ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ فَهُمْ لَا يَسْمَعُونَ) [الأعراف: 100].
6- تؤكد حالة الرجل الذي انتحر، أن صاحب القلب الأصلي كان قلبه مريضاً ويحمل أفكاراً إلحادية ولا يؤمن بالآخرة وليس في قلبه إلا الانتحار، وانتقلت الفكرة ذاتها وهذا يدل على أن القلب يمرض مرضاً يفقد معه إيمانه بالله، يقول تعالى: (فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ فَزَادَهُمُ اللَّهُ مَرَضًا) [البقرة: 10].
7- حالة المرأة التي تم تغيير قلبها ورئتيها وكيف انقلبت انقلاباً جذرياً تدل على أن الصدر هو مستودع للذكريات أيضاً وأن الرئتين لهما دور في التفقه والإيمان والكفر، يقول تعالى: (وَلِيَبْتَلِيَ اللَّهُ مَا فِي صُدُورِكُمْ وَلِيُمَحِّصَ مَا فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ) [آل عمران: 154].
8- إن الحالات السابقة تؤكد أن القلب هو مخزن المعلومات وليس الدماغ، والدماغ تابع للقلب، وهذا ما أكده القرآن بقوله تعالى: (يَقُولُونَ بِأَفْواهِهِمْ مَا لَيْسَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَكْتُمُونَ) [آل عمران: 167]. إذاً القلب مستودع الذكريات، يقول تعالى: (فَعَلِمَ مَا فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ) [الفتح: 18].
يؤكد العلماء أن القلب قد يكون مركز الروح، وعندما يتم زرعه في شخص آخر تنتقل أجزاء من روح الإنسان صاحب القلب الأصلي، ولكنهم يقولون إن العلم على الرغم من تطوره لا يزال يقف عاجزاً أمام تفسير هذه الظاهرة المحيرة بسبب نقص المعلومات. ألا تظن أخي القارئ أن القرآن قد أزال الحيرة عندما قال: (وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الرُّوحِ قُلِ الرُّوحُ مِنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّي وَمَا أُوتِيتُمْ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا) [الإسراء: 85].
وأخيراً: ربما تدرك الآن لماذا اهتم المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم بالقلوب، وأمرنا أن نغذيها بكلام الله، فمثل القلب الذي لا يذكر الله كالبيت الخرب، وربما تدرك لماذا كان أكثر دعاء النبي الأعظم صلى الله عليه وسلم: (يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك). نسأل الله تعالى أن يثبت قلوبنا على الإيمان، وأن نكون من الذين قال فيهم: (إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ إِذَا ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ وَجِلَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَإِذَا تُلِيَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ آَيَاتُهُ زَادَتْهُمْ إِيمَانًا وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ * الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلَاةَ وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنْفِقُونَ * أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ حَقًّا لَهُمْ دَرَجَاتٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ وَرِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ) [الأنفال: 2-4].
ـــــــــــ
 المصدر:  بقلم عبد الدائم الكحيل

----------


## غسان

_مشكور ابن الاردن ..._

----------


## دليلة

سبحان الله

يسلمووووو

----------


## mylife079

شكراً

----------


## العالي عالي

سبحان الله 


مشكور على المعلومة

----------

